# Health Insurance in Oaxaca?



## MNWildRose (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi All,

My husband and I are coming to Oaxaca in October for an exploratory trip, as we are considering possible retirement there within the next ~2 years. It will be our first time there in almost 25 years (time flies when we're having fun...!). We consider ourselves healthy but do have some "pre-existing" conditions that keep us from qualifying for standard international health insurance. 

Does anyone know if hospitals in Oaxaca offer health insurance? Or know of reputable providers of health insurance there that we might plan to meet in order to determine our options? (I welcome personal email if sharing insurance recommendations is not appropriate for the general forum - rgurley @ hbci dot com.)

We are comfortable paying out of pocket for the "little stuff," but need to know we have decent insurance for the big ("catastrophic") issues.

Thanks for any possibilities that people might be willing to share!

Rose


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm sure that there are forum members with the information you need, but you won't be able to receive or send PMs till you've made 5 posts.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Insurance coverage is a topic which elicits conflicting opinions, IMO. Since your question is Oaxaca specific, my suggestion is that when you network with expats while visiting Oaxaca you ask how they're handling the situation. There are insurance companies in Mexico which offer healthcare insurance, just like companies in the USA do. And there are a variety of hospital-related plans. The challenge may be finding a medical facility which is equipped to handle whatever the pre-existing conditions are, or other issues which may arise in the future. Best of luck with your planning for the future.


----------

